# double smoked ham need a rub for it



## smokeboxer42 (Apr 16, 2014)

i got a thing about double smoking a ham and he said to use his rub and i cant find it any where can some one help me....im new hear and dont all the place he puts his rub......pls help

smokeboxer42


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 16, 2014)

If your talking about Jeff's rub, you have to buy the recipe from the site.

The money goes to help keep the site going.

It is well worth the money.


----------



## chef willie (Apr 16, 2014)

Here's one I did.....type in double smoked ham in the search bar for others 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140779/double-smoked-ham-in-the-smokin-it


----------



## smokeboxer42 (Apr 16, 2014)

hey i got the book but i cant find any rub on the net from that book


----------



## smokeboxer42 (Apr 16, 2014)

im new to this place maybe im not looking in the right place i dont know but i paid for that book but i cant find the rubs


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 17, 2014)

Welcome to the SMF Family...Jeff's Rub is not in the book, it is sold separately. Below is an all purpose Rub I and others here use and a great Rub for Ham...JJ

Mild Bubba Q Rub

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1tsp Thyme

1tsp Oregano

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there.

Hammy Q Rub

1/2C Dark Brown Sugar, See note*

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Granulated Onion

1T Ground Mustard 

1-2tsp Ground Ginger, or to taste

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Thyme, ground

1/2tsp Ground Allspice

1/4tsp Ground Cloves

Note*...Spread Brown Sugar on a sheet pan and dry it out in an oven set at 200°F. This will take 15 to 30 minutes depending on amount being dried. Cool and rub between hands or grind to break up lumps. This keeps large batches of Rub from clumping up as they are stored.


----------



## gary s (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey smokeboxer, looks like some members came to the rescue, let us know how it turns out.

Gary S.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2014)

smokeboxer42 said:


> i got a thing about double smoking a ham and he said to use his rub and i cant find it any where can some one help me....im new hear and dont all the place he puts his rub......pls help
> 
> smokeboxer42


I make a lot of Double Smoked Hams, but we never cared for any kind of "Rub" on Ham.

I just use the following "Glaze", or similar:

*Glaze:
Brown Sugar-------------------------1/2 Cup
Maple Syrup--------------------------1/3 Cup
Ground Mustard-----------------------1/2 tsp
Ground Cinnamon---------------------1/4 tsp
Ground Ginger------------------------1/8 tsp
Ground Cloves------------------------1/8 tsp
Ground Nutmeg-----------------------1/8 tsp

Heat in Microwave, and stir well.*

Here's a Link to one of my Double Smoked Hams:

*Double Smoked Hams Times 4*      

Bear


----------



## paulyetter (Apr 17, 2014)

I lurked around here for a LONG time before joining & just want to say that the rub put up by ChefJimmyJ is a great rub! I've used it before & my whole family loves it so I want to say thank you Chef Jimmy J for sharing!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 18, 2014)

paulyetter said:


> I lurked around here for a LONG time before joining & just want to say that the rub put up by ChefJimmyJ is a great rub! I've used it before & my whole family loves it so I want to say thank you Chef Jimmy J for sharing!


Your Welcome and thanks for joining the SMF Family. You'll find that Rub is great as is but is also a base for any flavors you wish to add. Have fun with it...JJ


----------



## smokeboxer42 (Apr 20, 2014)

thanks for welcoming me ppl are helping out alot.....i dont know how to do qveiws.....


----------



## smokeboxer42 (Apr 20, 2014)

hey how are u those repice for jeff has do u know how to find them i paid for them but i cant find then any where can u pls help me get to them everytime i try to go to his rubs it take me to the page to buy it and i have done that ready

smokeboxer42 i will let u guys know how it turns out the ham i mean


----------



## smokeboxer42 (Apr 20, 2014)

hey my ham looks mmmmmmmmmmmm good and smell good can u tell me how to put pic on here and i will the end results look like


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 21, 2014)

smokeboxer42 said:


> hey my ham looks mmmmmmmmmmmm good and smell good can u tell me how to put pic on here and i will the end results look like


This could help:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123288/posting-pictures

Bear


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Your Welcome and thanks for joining the SMF Family. You'll find that Rub is great as is but is also a base for any flavors you wish to add. Have fun with it...JJ


I'll jump in quick & add that I've used your rub for a lot of things as well both in its original form & with a few additions & it is some good stuff  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks for sharing your recipe JimmyJ!


----------



## Dutch (Apr 21, 2014)

smokeboxer42 said:


> hey my ham looks mmmmmmmmmmmm good and smell good can u tell me how to put pic on here and i will the end results look like



smokeboxer42-If you ordered Jeffs Rib Rub and BBQ Sauce recipes, they would have delivered to you email.  Check your junk/spam folder too.

If you bought Jeff's book the above recipes are not included.


----------

